# Rules for matching belt with shoes



## RNAVARRO23 (Jun 1, 2009)

With shoes in multitude of shades in brown (tan, chestnut, brown, etc). How does one match their belts to shoes. It's impossible to buy a matching belt for every shoe owned. My question is geared towards tonalities of brown. Should the belt be darker or lighter in shade than the respective pair of shoes? Thank you.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What do you think yourself?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I match them as close as I can (being a Luddite, I like it that way.) Some shoe mfg's sell matching belts. Belts get beat up fast, so you can get two of each -- it will help the recovery.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

My rules:

1. Pick a belt that goes with the clothes
2. Pick shoes that go with the clothes.
3. If they're not fine together (which they probably will be), DC al step 2 and check again.
4. Repeat step 3 until you're happy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

RNAVARRO23 said:


> My question is geared towards tonalities of brown. Should the belt be darker or lighter in shade than the respective pair of shoes? Thank you.


So long as it is close, and not black, you should be OK!!


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

The belt is a fairly long way away from your shoes so the shade doesn't have to "match", close is more than good enough. Or just wear braces and be rid of the belt.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just wear brown belts with brown shoes and black belts with black shoes. I don't worry about matching exact shades; I prefer not to spend a lot of money on belts while I lose weight anyway and a lot of times you won't be able to do it exactly anyway.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

There's no expectation that they will match precisely. Generally, I think it's good to have a dark brown, a light brown, and a red-brown. Assuming you have shoes in thsoe general shades, of course.

And it's nice to have a brown suede belt or two, as well.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

sowilson said:


> The belt is a fairly long way away from your shoes so the shade doesn't have to "match", close is more than good enough. Or just wear braces and be rid of the belt.


+1

I, for one, am not flexible enough to get my feet up to my waist to be able to really compare the shades that closely. I've got a light brown, dark brown and black belt and I think that does nicely.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, since it's only been about a year of trying to dress nicer for me, I have a black belt (for interview suits), a light brown belt, and a dark brown belt.

I also picked up couple of surcingle belts - navy with red strip and hunter green. They go with everything, so if you're on a budget I think they are a great value.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

My rules for matching:

1. There are three colors for dress shoes - black, brown, and good old no. 8. These colors are easy to match.

2. Whenever possible, wear suspenders. Yes, there is leather on on the ends of the suspenders and yes that leather may not always match with the three colors above (though usually it's close). If you view suspenders as an undergarment, you won't show them and any variations in color will be unoticeable.

3. There are three colors for business casual shoes - did I mention black, brown, and good old number 8? See no. 1 above.

4. There are a few more colors for casual shoes - sand, taupe, olive. If they aren't black, I'm going with a casual brown leather belt. UNLESS, I'm carrying a pistol, in which case I'm picking the belt that will carry the weight of the blaster and extra magazines. It may be a thick, black leather belt from Galco, or it may be a nylon "instructor's" belt from the Wilderness. Matching is of secondary importance under these circumstances.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

bluesman said:


> My rules:
> 
> 1. Pick a belt that goes with the clothes
> 2. Pick shoes that go with the clothes.
> ...


 A musical member of AAAC!

I am a bit OCD on this one and buy a matching belt for the shoes but you seem only to be able to do this from the most expensive manufacturers.

Before my OCD days, I just wore a belt that approximated to the shoes - a bit.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Leather man said:


> I am a bit OCD on this one and buy a matching belt for the shoes


Maybe I'm rebelling against my heritage - but when I see matching belt and shoes, all I can think of is my father and his friends in Florida in matching white belts, shoes and Cadillacs. It's not a pretty sight, even in my mind (he's been gone for 16 years).

And it's hard to actually match the two short of a common source, which, as Leather man points out, is not common at all.


----------

